

My Job is to Influence Behaviour - neovitabjorn
http://www.neovita.com/tankar/2009/07/my-job-is-to-influence-behaviour.html

======
onreact-com
If this is your job why do you use such an awfully bad outdated blog theme?
The overall readability is worse than average. Thus I had to end the actual
interaction.

~~~
zimbabwe
It's always kind of funny seeing people who work with interaction design
messing up the format of their own writing. In this case, I don't think it's
the blog theme. I think it was his choice not to have line breaks between his
bullet points.

